# Feeling like school is pointless



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

Currently enrolled in CC, first semester, and I feel like it is pointless, I have a B in English and Art, and a C in PreCalculus. I just get unmotivated because I feel like I am wasting my time there, and all the assignments are pointless, but I do them nonetheless. I don't know what to do, im interested in going into something with computers, but I don't want to go to university as I feel like it's a waste of money, so I'm looking more for a trade. Anyways just looking for some advice.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you considered a technology school that offers a program in computers? I mean not like a university but maybe a course that lasts like 6 months or something? Maybe something that offers a certificate or a program?


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

rockyraccoon said:


> Have you considered a technology school that offers a program in computers? I mean not like a university but maybe a course that lasts like 6 months or something? Maybe something that offers a certificate or a program?


I've seen some stuff online but haven't really looked into it. Might look into it as I see that certificates are getting people jobs rather than degrees, but not really sure.


----------



## Serenixity (Nov 13, 2016)

There are companies that offer paid for courses for their employees or future employees. My friend does that for nursing because she didn't feel like university was worth it either and I know that there are ones for computer science. You could look into those but I'm not sure what they're called so you'd have to look into it yourself, sorry, but hope that helps!


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

Serenixity said:


> There are companies that offer paid for courses for their employees or future employees. My friend does that for nursing because she didn't feel like university was worth it either and I know that there are ones for computer science. You could look into those but I'm not sure what they're called so you'd have to look into it yourself, sorry, but hope that helps!


I'll have to look into that lol, sounds too good to be true :3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenixity (Nov 13, 2016)

Haha, I think the only downside (if there is one) is that it's usually done under a contract so you should probably look into that part of it too but good luck!


----------

